# Potty Problem



## Riehlwife (May 18, 2013)

Hi My name is Sondra, I rescued a two year old male cockapoo named max in October. I love him to death, but I have a problem. When he first came to us he made accidents in the house specifically in my childrens rooms. I let them go and understood he was in a new environment I took him out more frequently and did not give him a free fer all to the food dish. However it's May and I am still on a regular basis finding poop and pee. I do NOT know what to do. I have tried crating him when were not home and then immediately taking him out, I take him out 20 minutes after food and watch him go. And he still makes accidents. I do not own my home I rent it, and I do not want the landlord seeing poop or pee or even smelling it. My husband is sick of it, and at his wits end. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

It looks like you are doing everything right. Just be patient! I had Molly at 8 weeks old and we used pee pads to train her. Used it for months cause we are in an apartment. If she had to go by the time the elevator would get here .........forget it. At around 3 months we started taking her out to do her jobs and now she is totally potty trained. We used poochie bells to train her so when she rings we take her out. No accidents in the house for months now. 

Sometimes she rings them cause she hears someone in the hallway but they do work. She learned quickly to ring them within 1 day. She is pretty smart

I am sure other people on here have great advice. This is what worked for me. Also crating her helped out a lot!


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

I am not an expert but you also need to make sure ou clean the area thoroughly where the accidents occurred. Even if you think it's clean it may still retain the smell. I have read that biological washing powder and surgical spirit help. Also you can buy sprays at pet shops but not sure which are any good.


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Pets At Home do a spray that we use on our wooden floor.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Home bargains do a good one in the pet aisle- think it's called 'scent off'. Smells like baby lotion and works a treat! Jasper stopped reoffending instantly  it's only a couple if pounds too...bargain 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riehlwife (May 18, 2013)

*Thank you*

Thank you everyone for your great advice. I am willing to try anything. I definitely am going to get the spray maybe I still have a scent there. I love the bell idea. I really appreciate the help.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I would try restricting where he is allowed to be in the house until he is trained. Once he masters exclusively going outside then you can reintroduce him to the rest of the house.


----------

